# Why???



## bonecrusher (Aug 28, 2007)

As this is a mixed martial arts sight, why do we have nothing on here to do with boxing? As far as I was aware boxing is a martial art!!


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

Fair point mate, I'm always partial to a bit of Boxing and would like to see it featured more prominently. I dare say as many people on here do Boxing as much as others do Muay Thai


----------



## bonecrusher (Aug 28, 2007)

I think so too. Most mma places have a boxing coach so it is obviously an integral part of combat sport.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

bonecrusher said:


> As this is a mixed martial arts sight, why do we have nothing on here to do with boxing? As far as I was aware boxing is a martial art!!


We could create a boxing section if you wanted?


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

Gives a greater scope of discussion on here, couldn't hurt I guess


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Shall we just call it 'boxing' under the 'MMA section then?


----------



## bonecrusher (Aug 28, 2007)

Yeah why not!!! Is as important as any other stand up part of mma


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

Every fight starts on the feet an' all that!


----------



## JN9 (Aug 10, 2011)

A boxing section would be a great idea... Personally I train in boxing more than anything else, and I also watch a hell of a lot more boxing than anything else...


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Great...I'm on it...


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Here we go 

Boxing


----------



## bonecrusher (Aug 28, 2007)

Thank you very much


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

You're very welcome  Please voice any suggestions...we'd love to get this place busy again


----------

